# I suspect this might be an easy question.



## dedmon (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello, I would like to first introduce myself. I am a 27 year old man, and I am a fan of music that utilizes vocal harmony between multiple singers. Choir music fits right in, but even some duets sound breathtakingly beautiful to me.


I was listening to NPR the other day, and in my area, when there's no programming, there's 19'sh hours of classical music played. During one of the times I was listening to the classical music, I heard this piece that was so emotionally driven, so incredibly beautiful, that I almost cried.... I never cry...
However, I am ignorant. I know that this piece is very popular, though I'm at a loss as to what to search for. I am not very well versed in the names of the musical pieces I hear. 

So, I've been looking to find that song once again. I was unable to catch the name of the music, but I did get some background that perhaps someone more versed in this subject might know. 

The announcer mentioned that the piece was originally written for the Catholic Church by, I believe, an unknown artist or monk. The Catholic hierarchy at the time recognized the beauty of the music, and decided to only allow it to be played in the Sistine chapel. That lasted until, (i think) Mozart (or maybe another child prodige) visited the Chapel at the age of 12, and upon hearing the music, sat down outside and transcribed it to paper, and released it to the world. 

The way the music sound is very angelic, with what sounds like a very large choir of men and women. It elicits in me a feeling of joy, excitement, and awe. It's very beautiful, and I hope maybe I provided enough info for someone to help me find this piece again.

Oh, even if you do not know what the heck i'm talking about, I'm always looking for great emotional pieces of music, and if anyone wants to share their favorites, I'll be checking this forums often.


----------



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

Try Mozart's Requiem and Delibes' Flower Duet from his opera Lakme for starters.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

dedmon said:


> The announcer mentioned that the piece was originally written for the Catholic Church by, I believe, an unknown artist or monk. The Catholic hierarchy at the time recognized the beauty of the music, and decided to only allow it to be played in the Sistine chapel. That lasted until, (i think) Mozart (or maybe another child prodige) visited the Chapel at the age of 12, and upon hearing the music, sat down outside and transcribed it to paper, and released it to the world.


_Miserere_ by Gregorio Allegri.


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Miserere*

Yes,

I recall this from a book I was reading. Wonderful story. As said before but here is the story.

The Pinnacle of Easter Music (and a Great Mozart Story)

In 1770, when he was just 12 years old, Mozart and his father came to Rome for Holy Week.

St. Peter's and the Sistine Chapel were obvious destinations.

On Wednesday, Mozart heard Allegri's "Miserere," a piece so exquisite that one of the 17th century Popes decided it should be played only on Wednesday and Good Friday of Holy Week, and only in the Sistine Chapel.

No one dared to copy it --- the penalty was excommunication.

That night, from memory, Mozart transcribed it.

On Friday, he brought his copy --- hidden in his hat --- to the second performance and checked it for accuracy.

He had, he discovered, made just two mistakes.

No copy of the Mozart transcription exists. It's said he handed it off, whereupon it was copied again --- and his version was then destroyed.


----------



## dedmon (Jun 28, 2009)

Awesome! Thankyou very much for the help. I'll be checking these forums regularly.


----------

